# Dagger in the dark



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

_OOC: Okay guys here we go. Simple strategy, i'll post up some storyline bits and peices, then at the end i'll put up in blue the kinds of replies i'd like to see, so we don't get too carried away and I can keep to the storyline I want to write. Okay, here goes: _

The rhino transport was rumbling over the relatively smooth terrain, leading north west from the marine stronghold. The sun was still two hours from breaking dawn, so using the cover of darkness the scouts were deploying along a large area of broken terrain and ruined outposts.

Inside, Sergeant Telion was sat with his boltgun led on his lap against the main bulkhead between the seating and the drivers area. Next to him the computer was downloading information via a linkup to his wrist computer. All the terrain, upto date recon, and ordnance survery were being translated to his dataslates. 

Glancing up, he saw the members of his squad preparing for the coming missions. He saw some of them checking weapons, some praying, some just staring into middle distance. All soldiers of the emperor, after the prayers and litanies, prepared for the coming fight however they could mentally or physically. 

'Killing lights, Sergeant Telion' Called the driver, they were approaching enemy territory and killed all lights, relying on the machine spirit to guide them to their destination.

'Nightvision, men!' The sergeant called as the scouts put on their nightvision headsets so they could continue their preparation. The lights went dead and all that could be heard was the engine note. Sergeant Telions red bionic eye was tracing a red beam around the cabin, the light green illumination of the computer linkup fading as the link completed. 

Thirty seconds past and the rhino ground to a halt, a red light came on in the cabin as the cabin began to re-pressurise with the outside. With a hiss the door opened and let the cold night air into the transport. 

"This is as far as I can go, Emperor protects Sergeant Telion!" Called the driver. 

"Thank you Broadis, men move out!" Telion walked down the ramp and convened with his squad at a large mound thirty metres to the right of the tank. Checking his quarters, he waited until the rhino's noise became just a note in the breeze before turning back to the squad.

"We move North East from here, following this abandoned water line to the outpost 3km, enemy patrols are likely, so keep your eyes open! Unravel your camo cloaks!" 

Telion stood up and released the safety from his gun, the rest of the squad doing the same. 

"Move out!" Telion whispered and hand gestured to make way for the safety of the overgrowth of buildings around the water line. 

The squad advanced at a slow walk, scanning the area for signs of forward scouts. Tau were crafty with their patrols, so they might tread carefully. A noise caught Telions ears, holding his fist up in the air for the squad to stop. 

"Get down!" He called and quietly the squad hugged the ground. Moments later, the hovering noise whooshed over the treeline as a brace of tau two man flyers flew over, supported by a scattering of drones. 

"Don't even think about it guys, let them pass. They didn't see us, we annoy them, we wake a slumbering giant!" Said the sergeant quietly as he watched the tan yellow skimmers fly overhead. 

Moments later they fly south east back towards where the rhino had come, and the Sergeant opens his comms.

"HQ this is Sentry Delta V, incoming scout patrol towards transport extraction point beta" Whispered the Sergeant. The comms lit up in the sergeants ear.

== Roger that Delta V, support deploying to cover re-entry. Proceed on mission ==

Telion stood up on one knee and ushered the squad up. 

"Move out, Scout Desin take point!" Called the Sergeant

Okay guys, Desin bring our squad up, the rest of you guys stay close, act all covert and sneaky. We got some badass stuff coming :grin:


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

desin stood up with his bonoculars and survayied the landscape "yes sir, Proceeding with the mission"he pulled his boltgun from his shoulder and began to run tward a small wall about 5 yards away.He looked back to the scouts and sargent telion and signaled for them to move up to his position.

"forward path clear for now,sir may i sugest to move through them buildings to make the most of the cover?"he pointed to the small row of settlments on the edge of a tree line.

OOC: my spelling is quite bad so donts get mad please


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ares walked a few feet from sergeant Telion, just to where the grass was longer and the ground was raised, so he could get a better shot. Checking there were no enemies within range of sight, he doubled over, nearly his entire body covered by his camo cloak. Safely making it to the other side without so much as a sound, Ares lay flat against the ground with his missile launcher only inches from the ground. In the long grass, and at an upwards angle, Ares was almost invisible, a factor that worked in his favour with such an inconspicuous weapon. He signed off the Sergeant Telion that where he was and that he could still see the rest of the squad and would move with them. Not waiting for a reply, Ares stared down his missile launcher thermal scope, waiting to see if any enemy armour was going to show...


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

As soon as the rhino doors opened and Telion gave the go Draval was out of the rhino and already hidden. He climbed up a tree in a matter of seconds. He hid in leaves scanning the area with his night vision. Looking for any kind of movement. The skimmers had passed by not notacing any thing but Draval doubted that would happen again.


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

he surveyed the land from behind the wall, the terraine was flat, baren even but it was only a short distance to the next cover.He stood up and began to move round the wall.
and into the long grass

"seems clear,sir"


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

OOC: Pariha, sent you a pm about that reply, please edit it when you can, just losing your way a little.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Titus cradled his weapon like a young child, his mind wandering on Calth where he had been born and raised. A son to a minor PDF Officer he would have rotted within their ranks if it was not for a Ultramarine Sergeant who had been conducting induction operations there, finding a lone Titus fighting off a feral Hound he had swooped in, combat blade striking down the beast with one blow. The Sergeant had agreed to take him to the Trials, after his father had begged him and it was here that he managed to make it through finally arriving on Marcragge. 

Now he moved silently, his grey eyes hidden behind powerful yellow goggles, the streaking scar moving from under one of them. The Tau, Xeno whores, had hold of this world and he would make sure that if he was to fall he would take as many of them as possible with him.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alexon was the last out of the rhino, his sniper cradled lovingly in the crook of his arm protecting his precious scope. He hit the deck as Telion asked responding instantaneously toi orders and lying still, breath held, every muscle tensed as the drones drifted lazily overhead. He kept the rifle hidden yet mentally he approximated speed and took each shot in turn. 

As he straightened up he smirked to himself. He always practiced, taking his target and following it with his nmind waiting to take the shot. Perhaps that was why his sniping was exemplary, it was part of him and he loved it. 

He walked at his ease not breaking stride his eyes flittering around, watching the woods, discerning between the menacing shapes of the gnarled branches and the enemies that his mind threw at his. He studied the rest of his squad. Telion, a living god, one scout that had already done a monkey act up a tree.

Alexon eyed his position with shrewd interest as his eyes scanned for potential spots from which to snipe. He shook his head, to high up and easy spot for any drones to pick up with a thermal. Not a bad line though. He moved on and spotted a small patch of long grass upon a ridge. Perfect... yet as he moved forward a scout with a missile launcher bundled forward and Alexon nodded appraisingly as Desin took point and guided the squad forward. 

Others in the squad were taking cover yet Alexon remained upright checking around him for enemies, diligently scanning the forest. if Desin was doing his job properly then he should have plenty of notice and thus time to take cover. Mentally he noted a hydrangea bush to his left. Perfect place to take cover if necessary.

The rifle in his hand filled him with purpose and he strode on after the forms of Desin and Telion still watching, wary. He would not be caught unawares


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

_OOC: Fantastic opening replies! _

Telion reached Desin at the ruined wall edge and stood slightly ahead with his front to the wall. Scanning back over his men, he could see their heat signatures changing as the camo cloaks moved in the light breeze going through the overgrowth. 

Telion threw his cape over his arm and brought up the map display on his wrist comms, he daren't risk the green light catching the eye of a keen Tau pathfinder. While scanning, a incoming message flickered. 

"Talk to me!" Telion said under his breath.

== Delta V be advised, enemy patrol spotted in your area. Fifteen, One-Five signatures spotted closing on your 10, 50 yards and closing ==

"Copy that" Telion whispered. 

Telion risked a glance over the wall and could pickup the beginnings of the patrol, the closest figures moving low through the undergrowth. Turning quickly, he threw the cloak over his face; not only did it cover heat, it also partially scrubbed out noise.

"Get down and stay down, no one move a muscle until I give the all clear. Enemy patrol inbound!" Telion said quietly, but with some urgency. 

He saw Desin going to ground nearby, along with Draval. Titus, Grey and Crux were already well concealed. Not even if they were looking for them, the Tau wouldn't find them. Emperor behold, if it wasn't for the lifesign signatures on Telions HUD, he wouldn't know where they were. 

Telion heard the quiet footsteps of the Tau patrol coming closer, and felt his heartbeat increasing, and could see from the display, his scouts were feeling the heat.

"Don't do anything stupid brothers, let them pass, there are too many of them!" Telion whispered to his squad. 

Looking slightly to his left, he saw the swooping helmet of the lead scout, its carbine like weapon scanning the area. They were merely feet away now, the sergeant kept his head down.

_The emperor protects!_ he uttered to himself, his lips dry with anticipation. 

He opened his eye and saw the hooved boot of the scout mere inches from him, the scout continued to move until he stopped. The pathfinder said something in a language Telion couldn't understand, turning away from where they came. Another scout moved up and stood alongside the first scout, pointing out towards the waterline they had just crossed.

The two stood there for a few more moments before a distant boom rung out, the pathfinders attention immediately turning to where the noise came from. A third pathfinder moved alongside, his shoulder guard bearing a white stripe and a sword logo, ushered the team forward and with a motion, the patrols moved south west and cleared the area. 

Telion looked up briefly and thanked the Emperor for guiding them, that really was too close, even for the grizzled Sergeants liking. Telion waited a few more seconds before opening comms.

"HQ this is Delta V, Sit Rep!"

== Delta V, patrol is moving South to South West, proceed on mission ==

"What was the explosion?" Asked the Sergeant.

== Delta V, patrol that moved to intercept your convoy was shot down by a Helios platform just outside HQ. Be aware, more flights are in the area as you close with your objective. Close on co-ordinate set Alpha! ==

"Affirmative, Delta V out!"

Telion slowly moved to his feet.

"On your feet brothers! Move out!" Called Telion.

The squad moved up and stayed close to the Sergeant who took point. The ruins and overgrowth came to a bottleneck past a abandoned archway, which led into a small outcrop of buildings. Hundred yards further and the squad came to a forest path.

== Delta V this is HQ, the forest canopy is too thick, even for our comms. Until you reach Co-ordinates Beta, your on your own! ==

"Affirmative, Delta V out" Telion called. Turning to his squad, raised three fingers to Grey, Frantis and Titus, and with a chopping motion, they moved to the other side of the path. Telion, Denis and Crux taking the other side, the squad stalked through the terrain.

Telion looked out through the darkness using the nightvision and picked up three pathfinders walking towards their position. 

"Hold Up!" Telion called and sat on one knee, the squad following suit. 

"Titus, Alexon, dead ahead three bogeys..." 

The sergeant stopped quickly and assessed their positions in correlation with the incoming patrol. 

"Titus, take the middle one. Alexon, take the one to your right.."

Telion looked at the rest of the squad

"Everyone else hold their fire. Desin, Frantis and Crux, stay sharp, make sure the kills go unnoticed!"

Telion looked back at the two snipers.

"The far left is mine! Alexon and Titus, fire on my mark" 

Telion went prone and looked down the scope of his stalker pattern boltgun, adjusting the sight quickly, the crosshairs homing on the target. 

Opening his other eye, Telion pulled the trigger..

Kinda self explanatory this one, sorry this one isn't as involved for some, some replies will be like that, but it all evens out eventually!  Please start getting some character interaction too, that way we can get some character building and some team building too.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Finally! Titus grinned as Telion informed him of the kill he was about to make and immediately shouldered his highly powerful rifle, staring down the scope at the Xeno dog advancing on the other side. His finger pushed towards the trigger and he rubbed the gloved pointer along its smooth, polished surface. His breathing slowed as he took control of every fibre of his enhanced body. He squeezed the trigger and a bladed round was sent spinning outwards.

The Tau had just enough time to hear the whistle of the round before it tore through its knee, sending its lower leg flying backwards Titus was already slamming the cocking handle forwards and pushing a new round into the chamber, he fired again and this time destroyed the creatures head like a ripe fruit.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ares was frustrated. He knew he could have taken them all out with a single shot, but he could understand why Telion had commissioned the snipers to do it, the were a bit more subtle than a frag tipped warhead flying at you, and the kills were considerably more inconspicuous than and explosion and the screams of the xenos as they flew through the air. Ares turned his head to Frantis who was at his left "So how'd you get to be here?"


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

he saw the tau drop to the floor and noticed tituses brutal way of killing *what a waste of a bullit* he thought.He stood up and began to walk tward Draval and began talking "you dont think this is were you will be after traning do you?"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alexon nodded at Telion's word and checked the ground around him for some even ground to rest his rifle and he spotted it off to his right. A little patch of raised ground, almost perfectly positioned. He moved slowly and carefully using his camo cloak to shroud him until he reached the tiny mound. Slowly he placed his rifle upon the mound and slipped to the ground, drawing his knee to his chest and squirmed until he was comfortable.

He closed his eyes and pressed his eye to the scope before leisurely opening it and staring down the scope and finding the targets. The three of them stood close together and Alexon moved over Telion's target and then the other snipers to his own. 

He studied his target for a second, adjusting the scope slightly focusing the crosshairs upon the helmet of his target and quickly licking his finger and adjusting slightly to accomodate for the light cross breeze that tickled his face.

The scope moved up and down to the rise and fall of his chest and he held his breath and lazily he steadied the scope aiming first at the head, the chest , the knee. The xenos moved his neck slightly scratching at an itch and Alexon smiled as he aimed and listened for the click of Telion's shot. It pierced the silence and Alexon held his aim andpulled the trigger. The shot ripped through the air as Titus's target fell to the ground clutching at his shattered knee cap and Alexon's target turned slightly so the bullet caught him full in the throat, adding a new vertical momentum to his twisting body sending him spiralling backwards a small spray of blood emitting from the corpse.

The blood appeared to hang like a red stain over the horizion before it fell with a splatter to the ground. Alexon straightened up and quickly placed a fresh round into the chamber before slinging the scope back to his eye and checking for movement.

"Target down" he whispered through the silent air, which had solidified with the icy chill of death


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

((OOC my scout name is Draval Frantis. Just thought I clear that up))

Draval heard the shots of snipers and the distinct sound of Telions bolter firing
He slid from his hiding spot and crawled up to where Ares was hiding
The question made Draval start to think "I was selected by sergeant Graphel" Draval resonded "He selected me for my ability of sneaking though terrian."
Draval kept moving though even as Ares responded

He crept though a Kirshoun bush to find Cyphen
Cyphen watched the death of the enemy scouts and Draval could see that Cyphen had wanted to get into the action
Cyphen turned around to see Draval and asked if he would be doing this kommando stuff for the rest of his life.
Draval responded "As long as I can kill in the name of the emporor then my life is of his wish" and with that Draval vanished back into the forest not wanting to talk with any one for the time.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

_OOC: Android; Sure no problem, sorry for the mixup! _

Telion watched down the scope of his bolter his target hitting the floor with a satisfying thud of deadweight, followed closely by two more thuds as the other two members of the patrol hit the ground. 

"Beautiful, but I wanted 3 clean kills, not 2 clean kills and a party trick Titus!" Said the Sergeant quietly as he ushered the squad forward in a chopping hand motion, he'll have to follow up that waste of ammunition with the scout at another time; they won't have too long to relocate before the dead bodies get found and alarms raised. 

The overgrowth thinned out to show a bombed out road with ditches on both sides. Telion scanned both sides of the tree line. 

"Drop in!" he called quietly as the squad jumped into the ditch, keeping their heads down. Telion looked back up both ways and, with his back to the road, made a over the shoulder gesture for the squad to scuttle across the road.

"Keep low, brothers... Go go go!" Telion kept low, but scanning the corners with his boltgun as he went. A few seconds past and the squad made it across the road. Now they had cleared the trees, Telions comms cracked back into life.

"Welcome back Delta V. Sit Rep!" Called HQ

"Patrol neutralised, moving towards co-ordinates Alpha" 

"Roger that, Delta V" 

Telion moved the squad east from the ditch, starting towards the outskirts of a factory complex. The roads widened, then widened again, then split into four as they approached a huge bombed out building. Even though half the buildings roof had collapsed, the cog and skull logo of the Adeptus Mechanicus still stood proud above the huge doors. 

"Stay in the shadows, brothers" Telion called as the sound of activity began to increase. The sergeant led his squad right past the side of the tank factory, towards a administratum building. One last clearing was between them and the target building. 

Telion took out a short range auspex and scanned the local area. Happy nothing was nearby, he ordered the squad forward. The squad moved fast and silently, down the pathway. Telion ushered the squad both sides of him to fan out and scan for targets.

Telion noticed the first floor had a area blasted out and sandbag emplacements put up. Making this their new target, they made double time for the safety of the emplacement within the building. As the Sergeant cleared the bags, he realised what had happened here. 

All around, men and women, dressed in local forest camoflage, had died fighting the Tau here. Telion leant down and turned over a body on it's side, the soldiers eyes staring straight at him. Looking for wounds, he saw a clean shot through the soldiers chest, the pulse shot burning a black wound through where his heart should be. 

_First Sergeant Transk Fontre, 372nd Lagan Planetary Defence Force_ the dogtag read. 

He saw at least another six here, and the carnage seemed to follow around the corner. No dead tau warriors, though he imagines the Xenos collected their dead and left these local heroes to rot. A few of the scouts looked sombre, some in a little bit of shock.

"They died in the service of the Emperor, brothers. If we all die the same way, it will have been a glorious death!" Telion said simply as he closed the dead troopers eyes; the dead soldier would have seen enough war, he doesn't need to see it for always, and can be at peace at the side of the Emperor.

Telion stood up and checked his weapon. "Co-ordinate target Alpha is just past the third building in this complex. Move!" Telion ordered and they cleared the area, entering the third building. By now, the hive of activity had got louder and louder, the scouts were on high alert as they approached the window ledge. 

Arrayed before them, a imperial outpost, 150 yards ahead, now being used by the Tau as a staging post for ground assaults in the area. The PDF had died to defend the outpost, but the orders wrote;..

_Objective Alpha: Deny the enemy the use of Outpost 392:23 by all means necessary_ 

Telion scanned the area with the help of Brother Scout Frantis. He looked out and saw two squads of Tau 'Fire Warriors' as they were so aptly named, another squad of Pathfinders and a Armoured troop carrier. As he looked to the left he saw another troop carrier leaving the area. 

To the right he also saw much smaller, slighter framed Xenos, still Tau, but they were unarmed and carrying weapons and equipments to stockpiles dotted towards a destroyed bunker. 

Telion dropped back to his knees and confronted the squad. 

"Brothers Crux, Frantis and Desin, follow this building around and take up positions 200metres to our right above the stairwell. Myself, Titus and Grey will take up firing positions from here. Crux, target the Troop carrier, everyone else, the goal is simple; Leave none alive!"

Telion looked into Scout Crux's eyes, he was keen to bring the pain.

"Report when your in position, but do not fire until my signal, now go!" Telion called.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ares stopped listening to what Telion had said after he was told to take his first kills. His blood started to race with adrenaline. Going to 200m, where Telion had commanded. However, the position he took up was perfect. He had the target lock focused on the front of the "Devilfish" as it was called. When the missile hit home it would send the troop carrier flying backwards and upside down. Another missile at the rear would destroy the accelerators, giving the crew no chance of recovery. At that angle, the carrier would plummet straight back down the path it had just covered, crashing into the ground, and either killing some of them by crashing into them, and some more in the resulting explosion. The ensuing chaos would give the enemy no chance of response to the attack, or a chance to raise an alarm. Ares could see it all happening in his minds eye, the impact, the crash, the fire and the chaos, it was just a matter of waiting until Sergeant Telion gave the order to fire...


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval heard every word the sergeant had said and was ready to finaly get into some action. He silently ran around the corner of the building Telion had specified.
But just as he turned the corner he stumbled into a Tau. The xeno looked horrified to see a human it already started to yelp but no one was close enough to hear besides the scouts. Draval charged at it drawing his combat knife. The monster pulled on its weapon and pointed it at Draval. Draval had only seconds to close the distance before the shot would fire and alert the enemy to the scout position. Knowing he couldn't get to close comnat in time Draval threw the knife. But with out his muscles giving it further strengh it barly stunned the Firewarrior. He lunged at it grabbing the gun just in time and pulled it away from the monster. He couldn't fire any weapons with out the others hearing so he got into a full blown fist fight. It was however one sided as a scout is stronger and faster. The monster was dead with in 10 seconds just as the other scouts arrived. They saw him and continued on keeping voice silence. Draval also contined to position now in a rage.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Grey's eyes were blank and focused yet inside he was a hailstorm of anger and rage. The xenos scum, butchering the valiant PDF.. it was wrong, abhorrent... the bastards would pay. He listened to Telion yet his eyes were fixed upon the tau in the compound and his lip curled in a sneer and his nods were intermittent, sharp short jerks of the neck.

He reacted immediately to Telion's words scanning the area and looking with displeasure at the dusky night that was pierced by the bright spotlights of the tau. He saw a chunk of wall missing, with a beautiful view over the compound and he curled his knees brushing away the dirt before resting his rifle upon the gap and crouching. His knees tensed as he checked the scope and watched the xenos scuttling about below him.

His mouth twitched in a smile yet suddenly it soured into a frown as he cast his eyes around the shadowy darkness of the room

"Grey in position..." instinctively he added "We need to be quick and clean, our muzzle flash is going to show up like a candle in the darkness of this building."

Instinctively he aimed looking down the scope at a fire warrior standing lazily by a truck leaning upon his long rifle. He zoomed in upon the helmet of the fire warrior adjusting the scope minutely and he whispered to himself
"I have the shot" it resounded through the vox and Alexon jumped a little regaining his poise and his aim before muttering
"Sorry, force of habit"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Titus crawled unto a branch of a tree, large and wide he could move across it with ease. And that he did. Rifle thrust forwards he pulled himself ever closer to the edge and pulled it into his shoulder, sighing slightly he stared into the compound and found his targets with a relative ease. Damned Tau he thought intently and placed his finger upon the trigger of his rifle.


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

OOC:sorry guys my comp was down & out for a while only just got it fixed)

Desin took his bonoculars out and gave the building he was ordered onto a quick servey to see for clear points of ambush and escape if he had too.

"moving up now sir" he wispered.He raced tward the building at a staggering pace and used a wall nearby as a step to launch himself onto the drainpipe were he proceded to climb the building quickly and quietly untill he was on the top floor.

He used his comm to contact telion "in the building, setting up fire point now" as he turned back to the road and began to preper his firepoint to get the best shop on the leader he mentioned one last thing to telion "the leaders mine.."


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

_OOC: Thanks for letting me know Pariha, i'll keep this thing going though. 
_

Telion saw everyone was in position, he had heard the trio get into a scuffle with a sentry. It was expected, but the fact they ran into the sentry in the first place was unacceptable to the Sergeant. 

Telion saw with his bionic eye as it zoomed to see Draval eying the tank, but saw a fire in the eye of the scout. 

"Scout Draval, take a moment to calm yourself and your breathing before you fire, I do not want a missile streaking into the sky and getting us anymore attention than we want." Said Telion simply.

Turning away, the Sergeant looked down the scope and trained his eye on a warrior with a white streak and a knife emblem on his shoulder guard. Intel said these were the leaders of the squads, so he must be disposed of.

Telion squeezed the trigger and with a slight pinging noise, the round hit home through the side of the helmet. 

"NOW!" Telion called..

_OOC: Alright guys, I know there needs to be a bit more interaction between players. But because of the current situation and the ensuing firefight, we will have opportunities to put that right soon. Thanks to DB for helping me with that pointer, we'll get some good back and forth and hopefully a bit of banter too _


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The rocket exploded out of Ares' gun with the force of a thousand suns. The be finally be able to make the filthy xenos pay for their crimes was an elixir to sweet for words. The first rocket hurtled towards the Devilfish with lightning speed and hit home, as Ares' shots almost always did. Sure enough, the Devilfish flipped over backwards and before the crew had even realized they were in trouble, Ares' second rocket was sent flying into the thrusters in the back. They exploded in a glorious fashion and sent the Devilfish spiraling into the floor. If the xeno's scum had Gods, he imagined they were praying to them for deliverance, but there would be no answer to that prayer. The Devilfish hit the ground and exploded into a thousand shards. Ares was sure he saw several shards pierce some "Tau" and kill them straight away. Others were maimed and simple crawled along the floor. He was pleased with those who were damaged more than those who died, as the maimed ones had to suffer, just like the scum should! "Awaiting your next orders sir" Ares voxed to Telion and waited for a reply...


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

He aimed and fired his gunand watched the leader of the convoys head expload from the impact "1 kill how bout you" he sead on the teams general comm channle.

He turned to the back of the convoy and notised some disembarking survivors from the develfish whitch he proceded to pick off one by one "2,3,4 and 5" he called to his squad mates. Savoring in the carnage he came from his hole and pulled his combat blade "im getting me some trophies" he shouted as he slid down the drain pipe and into the fray right behind a tau leader he snook up on his prey and pulled him into a building were his faint dieing screams alerted the remander of his squad.

They entered the building to look for there leader and when they found his headless corpse the fleed from the buldin and were mercelesly shot down by the scouts.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC: wow we got some commando scouts here)

The trigger slid easily under his finger and the helm of the fire warrior he aimed at slumped from view as the bullet passed cleanly through its armour and he fell forwards, toppling face first into the ground. 

One kill silent and effective. He lined up a second yet as the xenos scum ducked turning he was blasted off his feet by a tremendous explosion from the devilfish that threw the warrior to the floor and the second bullet flew harmlessly over his to kick up dirt on the ground to the side. 

The tau struggled to rise reeling from the explosion and the third shot found its mark lodging in the knee of his target and severing the tendons cuasing him to slump as purple blood flooded from the wound. The nearest fire warrior rushed towards his convulsing comrade and the trigger moved smoothly and the bullet shattered the second piece of scums hip as he yelled into the vox watching the two warriors link fists below before becoming still

"Tell us where your aiming before you fire that bloody missile launcher again. So we can accomodate different targets. You just lost me a perfect kill."

He felt a little harsh and added
"Still good shooting on the transport brother"

Below him the compound was in carnage and he kept an eye out for movement below. 
3 from 4 was poor shooting he was better than that and he cursed under his breath reloading the sniper as he scried below

"Anyone got targets?" he added as he returned the sniper to his eye


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Telion continued to fire single shots into the squad he fired on to begin with, the squad members desperately trying to find cover, not knowing where Telion and his scouts were. 

Telion heard Scout Alexon Grey call over for targets, and scanned his way across the outpost, things were going to plan and the squads were being dealt with. Catching his eye was Scout Desin jumping down into the courtyard, blade drawn. Telion went white with fear.

"Grey, train your sights on anyone drawing a bead on Desin, we cannot let Desin be killed! The second fire warrior squad is regrouping by the wrecked vehicle, keep them pinned down!" Telion called.

Looking back to where Frantis and Crux were, he opened comms again.

"Crux, train your missile launcher on the ammo dump nearest that sheltering squad by the devilfish. Use a frag warhead and cook that ammo store. Frantis, look out for anyone trying to make a dash for extra cover and take them down!"

Telion took back up his stalker boltgun and trained it on one of the loader xenos who was desperately trying to lug equipment around away from the carnage. The sergeant easily picked off one of the workers.


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

Desin stood up from the squad leaders corps who he had butchered moments moments erlyerwith its head in his hand, the fear and pain of its last moments etched on its cut face "XENO SCUM" he shouted as he threw the head at the tau firewarriors.
He was crazed with bloodlust and anger but he relised were he was and he made a mad dash to cover.He might of lost it for a moment but he knew what those pulse rounds can do to flesh.

"back in a firing position now." he called to the other men


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ares relished in the carnage he was causing at this out-post. One moment the xenos had been calm, and in a moment had been plunged into a maelstrom of chaos and death they would not survive. Ares loaded another shell, frag, into the missile launcher and set his sights on the ammo dump. Firing once again, the warhead whirred through the air and struck home. The ammo dump exploded in a glorious fire ball that illuminated the field, every shadow where the xeno's were hiding was suddenly alive with reds and oranges and yellows. Illuminated by this holy light, it would be easy pickings for his squad mates...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Titus fired his weapon gracefully. A single round was proppelled forwards, striking a single Tau in the throat it severed the tough flesh there and split the spine, ending it's Xeno Life once and for all. He reloaded quickly and took aim at it's partener, which was now crouched behind a half broken wall. His weapon shouldered the Tau scanned around a pang of fear growing within as Titus pulled the trigger, aiming for the wall. His round broke through the soft rock and struck the back of the Astartes shredding organs within he continued the hunt...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alexon changed his attention to Desin in the building and he snarled as the scout sprinted out back towards them and he had to think fast as he watched a small group of pathfinders that had found cover by the wreckage and one of them pointed to the exposed scout, weapons raising upwards to aim at his exposed back.

The sniper was cool and deadly in his hand and for a moment he wished he could just spray, hose the bastards down with innacurate fire yet it was not in his nature or capabilities and so he aimed feeling a small breeze whip across from the left and he accomodated yet it was rough, going by feel and not calculation. 

Would it be enough?

He had no time for doubts or uncertainty and he took a deep breath and took the shot.

The pathfinders took the shot in the chest and it pinged off the hard armour and he snarled as it merely jolted him forward and his weapon slipped and he moved on, aiming higher and his second shot found the back of his target neck and he crumpled as his brain was severed from his body.

It was too easy Alexon thought as he moved across aiming a little higherstill and pushing the trigger as the tau hunched, ready for the hammerblow. It did not dissapoint and the bullet slipped, melting through the armour at the top of his head to lodge deep in his brain. Electrical signals caused the corpse to convulse as it fell yet the other pathfinder was rising and the weapon was at his eye.

His finger moved to the trigger and he took a second shot at the bastard that had thwarted him. The bullet slipped easily through the air and the scum fell, like a marionette as Desin diven into cover and Alexon breathed a sigh of relief

"He's safe" he muttered before adding in a growl

"Though he has given away our position to every one of the bloody scum"


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Telion moved quickly to Alexons position.

"Excellent shooting Alexon!" The Sergeant said, patting his armoured gauntlet on the shoulder of the sniper. Holding the boltgun at ease in his right hand, he saw no return fire anymore, so looked towards the other three scouts.

"CEASE FIRE!.." Telion pointed to the ammo store that had just been lit up by the frag missile.

"That store has been destroyed, but their are two more stores, to the left and the other by the destroyed bunker. Desin, Crux and Frantis, come with me and lay charges at those positions I want to blow this stand! Alexon and Titus, cover us, keep a eye out for any patrols, if they are in the area they will have heard this. Move out brothers, we have very little time!" 

Telion sprinted down towards where the other three scouts had fired from, and ushered them forward double time with a fast chopping motion. Unstrapping from his side, the sergeant pulled a set of Krak charges, setting them in amongst a crate of ammunition and pressed the indicator to amber. 

"I want three explosives per position, Go!" He shouted. 

Looking at the terrain around, he couldn't see anything, but they had to make themselves sparse. Checking the long range scan on his auspex, he saw possible movement towards them. He opened comms to HQ

"HQ this is Delta V, we need emergency evac at Outpost 392. Met with resistance and setting charges to deny the use to the facility, but it's going to get very hot here!"

A few moments passed and the comms static crackled into life

"Roger that on the Evac, expect extraction in 60 seconds. Hold tight, we'll be there soon!"

Telion worked quickly to move to get the other charges in place. Hopefully 60 seconds wasn't too late!


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

((OOC wow I missed alot sorry but I had to go to vancouver))

Draval ran towards the ammo pile by the bunker. Planting his explosive in 30 seconds. On his way back he ran head first into a pathfinder. It was wounded but still alive. Draval shot it. Draval took a moment to look around the area. He looked into the trees and saw some movment. He darted back to the group. He was about to report what he sa when he thought. _What if its only a bird?_ Draval didn't report it. _If there is something out there and it attacks I'll be sure I am the one to kill it._


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alexon glowed at Telion's words and he felt his pride swelling and he straightened his back. Standing at attention and trying to hold the smile from his face. The sergeant Telion... the very famous Telion.. one of the best shots the chapter had ever seen was commending him. 

"Thank you sir" he said listening to his orders and turning from his position overseeing the compound to face outwards and scanning the surrounding area. Something twitched on the horizon, was that a patrol.

He brought the sniper up to his eye and scanned the distance... had it been movement?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Titus remained in his perch like a eagle, ready to sweap down and kill any Tau that were foolish enough to come into sight. He readied his rifle and pulled back a little bit further, muttering something under his breath he made sure his breach was clear and that there was no Heavy Support near them. He licked his lips and said "Come'on I need Tau to kill before I can become a damned Tactical Marine".


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Time was ticking and the charges were set. 

_Fifteen seconds..._ thought Telion watching his clock, he looked upto the skies and heard the heavy noise of engines rumbling louder as the perfect ocean blue form of a thunderhawk gunship broke view over the compound from where they came. 

Looking upto where Titus and Alexon were perched, he called to them.

"Alexon and Titus, get down here, we are moving out!" Telion called loudly as the scream of thrusters came overhead, dust and bits of battlefield waste flying around in the updraft. 

The Gunship landed gracefully and the engine noise dimmed slightly as the ramp opened, the engines on standby ready to jump back up into the air at a moments notice. Covering their extraction, Brother Sergeant Tacius and his tactical marines created a perimeter around the ship while the scouts piled in.

Sergeant Tacius moved quickly to Telon.

"Venerable Sergeant Telion, we have but 30 seconds to take off, the enemy is closing in! Get your men in now!" Called the Sergeant, the deeply scarred face showing huge urgency in the matter.

Telion nodded, and turned to see Frantis and Ares finishing their charges.

"Brothers, prime your charges and get in, we have very little time!"

Telion waited by brother marine Sarerus, his heavy bolter scanning the surroundings for any movement.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Titus listenned to his Sergeant's words and with his final letter he leapt from his perch, cloak billowing out in the wind above him like a giant wing. He headed towards the Thunderhawk at a sprint, throwing his weapon left to right with every step as he did so. He skidded to a halt at the ramp of the Thunderhawk and spun back, going down unto one knee he shouldered his weapon and prepared to kill.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alexon could see the enemy closing in quickly upon their position swarming over the hill and though he desperately desired to take a shot he heard Telion's barked command and turned holding the sniper across his chest as he sprinted away tapping upon Titus's arm to hurry him slightly. He noticed a window on their floor and he choose to vault it, following Titus's example and sprawling cat like upon the ground below. 

He held his position upon the ground allowing his hands to feel the steady ground below his feet and allowing his breath to stabilize from a slight tingle of terror at his descent, then he sprinted heading for the gross belly of the thunderhawk. Upon the ramp he stopped next to Titus turning his sniper outwards to face the compound

If his brothers werent quick enough and they were forced to fight there way out... he wanted to make his sniper shots counts. He considered going prone but forfeited the idea... he still needed to be mobile and thus knelt at the top of the ramp... aimed and ready to fire.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

19...18...17...16...15...The seconds counted down in his head. His superior vantage point meant he was later setting the charges than the others. 20 seconds on the charge and counting. Ares went to leave but remembered something. Taking out a blue coloured krak warhead he left it but the charge, saying "Take this xeno's scum". When it exploded it would make the explosion bigger, and the resulting flame and deep blue, then all these foul xenos would know that it was the Ultramarines, the Sons of Guilliman, that were their downfall. Then he ran, he ran for the gunship with the speed of one of his missles. He saw a pathfinger in his way. The xeno's turned to face him and pulled up his pulse rifle with impressive speed, but Ares was faster. Drawing his bolt pistol from it's holster he shot blindly at the xenos. It fell to the floor, and Ares was content with that. He didn't need it dead, just injured, although he really should have killed it when he looked back on it in later years. He kept running, all the way to the gunship. When he was no more than 100 feet from it, he felt this lance of pain in the side of his leg. He fell, and as he did so he saaw the xenos fall. It must have used up the last of it's energy to shoot him. He staggered back to his feet, and kept running with blood pouring down his leg. He made it, and fell into the gunship. Only then did he allow himself the luxury of feeling the pain...


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Telion saw Crux get hit by the pulse round, stumbling towards the gunship. Telion gritted his teeth, raised his weapon to his eye and let a single round off, watching the pathfinders neck snap back as the round hit home. 

It was time to make themselves scarce as the ship mounted heavy bolters started barking as it picked up targets at the end of it's range. Sergeant Tacius called his squad in as they ran into the belly of the ship. Telion waved Titus and Grey aboard from their perches both sides of the ramp, they only had a few more seconds before the charges would mature and be ready for detonation. 

As the ramp began to close the ships thrusters burst into life and Telion felt the thrust of the motors leap the great beast into the air, the ship turning 90 degrees as it climbed sixty feet in the air. 

Leaving no more time to waste, Telion checked the indicators of the charges on his wrist data logger and with a press of a button on his wrist, a overwhelming boom resounded as the charges ripped through the ammo dumps, the fireball chasing the tail of the ship as it gained altitude. 

The noise dimmed to a background murmur as the ship became air tight as the ramp closed. The lights of the interior were still lit and he turned to look into the bowels of the ship, watching Squad Tacius checking their weapons and exchanging comments between themselves. 

"Well met Sergeant Telion!" Called Sergeant Tacius. Telion nodded graciously, but had more pressing matters to tend to quickly. He had a small issue with Titus and his unnecessary ammunition waste, but that was a small issue; he had more pressing issues. Looking to his squad, he saw the culprit.

Telion walked quickly towards the scout in question.

"Brother Scout Desin!" Called Telion, the scout having his back to the Sergeant. The scout turned just in time as the stock of the Sergeants Bolter cracked the young recruit straight across the jaw, sending him sprawling to the floor, his weapon scattering across the grid floor, and the entire hold quiet. 

"Your incompetance on that last mission nearly cost us the mission; your blatant disregard for your fellow scouts, and my welfare is nigh on unacceptable. On top of all that, you ignored and disrespected a direct order from your squad leader!" 

The Sergeant wiped some of the scouts blood off the stock of his bolter. 

"You are hereby dishonorably discharged from squad Delta V and my command, you will be court-marshalled by Captain Fabian and fellow Masters of the Chapter. May the Emperor give mercy on your soul, Brother Scout Desin!"

The scout looked up in sheer terror of the words from the stern sergeant. Telion picked up the recruits weapon, clicked the safety on, unloaded the clip and disabled the firing mechanism by removing the loader. Turning his back on the young recruit, Telion looked to Sergeant Tacius, who was onlooking from afar. 

"Sergeant Tacius, please escort Scout Desin to Captain Fabian. The scouts future I leave in his very capable hands".

Telion turned to the rest of his squad, particularly Crux who was holding his leg from the wound. The sergeant went on his knees and got out a medikit, and shot the scout with a stabilising shot and begun packing the wound.

"You'll be fine, Scout, just try and stay conscious!"

Telion opened his comms.

"HQ this is Delta V. Extracted and en-route, require a apothecary upon arrival, one scout injured."

"Delta V this is HQ. Affirmative, Apothecary will be ready for you upon arrival. ETA Six minutes. HQ Out.."


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Telion indicated their retreat into the thunderhawk and he cursed a little as a fire warrior emerged round the corner just as he removed the rifle from his eye. He hesitated before turning and moving back up the ramp as the squad piled in after him.

He took one of the grav chairs and quickly dissembled his rifle, cleaning and reloading the weapon with practised efficiency before reassembling it and staring round for the rest of his squad and joining them in time to see Brother Desin sent sprawling by a cut from the Sergeants bolter. 

He clattered to the floor as blood seeped from his busted lip and he lay stunned for a moment as the enraged Telion advanced upon him like a beast from hell. At that moment Alexon prayed that Telion would never be that pissed at him and he subconciously rubbed his jaw as the scout was escorted away

He nudged Titus with a small smile and muttered
"We could excute him now... save the captain the trouble"
He thought he saw Telion's head twitch as he knelt to examine one of the other scouts feet and Alexon waited for the sergeant to straighten before asking aloud

"Where will we be going next sir?"


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ares head was swimming. Blood now formed a thick layer over his bottom leg. He was no Apothacary, but he would put money that he had a severed tendon, a split artery and a broken or fractured shin bone. Focusing on Sergeant Tellion, he saw him batter desin across the face and Desin faded from sight. Alexon said something, but he was using all he energy focusing on Tellion and staying consious, so Alexon's words became incomprehensable. He flung his arm up and grabbed the venerable Sergeants arm "I'm sorry sir. I should have delt with the Fire Warrior myself. I should have been faster, I should have killed him. I should be court marshaled right here! I'm..I'm..." Ares' words fadded into an inky darkness that was slowly encroching the corners of his mind "I'm sorry" Ares said febbly. He was babbling like a pathetic infant. If he ever got out of this shit, he would be more carful, and would beg for the Emperor's and Sergeant Tellion's forgiveness. But right now, he focused on battling the the encroaching darkness until they made it back to HQ...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Titus twisted his head at Alexon and raised a eyebrow at his words. He had said perhaps they should kill their former Squad member themselves, and save the venerable Fabian some work. He did not know what to say at first, then the words came to him "Perhaps we could do, no no, if we were tasked with it we would indefinatly be able to do it...However you must realise Lord Fabian is _more_ than capable in doing it. However lets move on......Where do you originate from Alexon?".


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alexon was hppy to move on and he squatted on his heals leaning upon his rifle for support looking up into Titus's face, nd he found his eyes drawn to the red scar upon his cheek.

He shook his head before looking into his brothers eyes

"My family are originally from Tarentus yet we were moved as a large group Masali when it was converted to an agri world. My family were given command over one of the smaller domes and responsibilty for its functioning and produce has been handed down from father to son over the generations"

He paused to swallow and then continued

"I worked upon the land since i could walk and was expected to be at one with the air and the soil, perhaps that is what makes me a better sniper than most. I have been forced to pay attention to detail since i was a young child and the movements of air and soil are in my blood."

He realised he was rambling nd looked sheepishly at Titus

"I was more suprised than anyone when the astartes chose me to take the tests and become a scout yet I knew I would survive, my family has always endured harships, even when the orks came we still produced a better yield than most families."

He smiled as he remembered the proud moment when they had been delivered from inside their dome city by the ultramarines and they had found his family las rifles over their shoulders still working at the crops despite the destruction and chaos that had rained around them.

"So where are you from brother" his eyes flicked to the scar "and how come you by that scar?"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Titus had listenned to every word of Alexon's tale like he had actually been there. Then once it had finished he found himself nodding when he asked him where did he originate from. Suddenly his mind dwelled upon the airless world of Calth, and of the many stories he had heard of how it had become so. The most popular seemed to be that of a enemy Ork Waagh had invaded the Ultramar system, atleast to his family it did. 

However when he had been inducted he had learned that the Traitor Sons of Lorgar, the unholy Word Bearers had burned the world barren, it's inhabitants fleeing into the caverns below. But that was long ago, now he was a Ultramarine, one of the Emperor's Finest. He looked at Alexon and said "Calth. I come from the Caverns themselves, not the nicest places to originate from may I add, feral hounds and Gangers roam like a wild fire there. However it is home, Lord Uriel Ventris of the Fourth Company himself comes from there so it is proof we can produce something of worth" He smiled and continued "My scar.....Well that was sustained during a duel with a fellow Scout, I got a bit unruly and he struck me good and now I have this to bloody make up for it" He indicated the scar and smiled, awaiting his newly found friend to reply.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alexon listened intrigued by the stories of Calth. He had heard of the planet but more in a passing, offhand manner over some deliveries or certain bits of news that he happened to overhear.

"I have never been to Calth. By the sound of it, it is somewhere where you grow up tough."

He looked at the scar
"It is noticable but gaining it in a duel is nothing to be ashamed off and you bear it well."

He struggled for words. He was not a particularly big speaker, more a quiet observer, friendly and approachable but not spontaneous. He sometimes wished for more spontaneity, for more flair, it stunted him as a proposition for promotion. He was a grunt yet he knew it and tried all the harder. He moved fom the scar to the sniper rifle and his brow furrowed

"If your a combat man, why choose the sniper and not a bolter or a pistol?"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Titus grinned slightly, rubbing is teeth against each other until they made a strange noise. He hefted his Sniper upwards in his hands and threw it into the air, catching it in his open palms he looked back at Alexon as he loaded and then unloaded it returning "I duel as a pass time Brother......It seems strange calling you Brother ya know? But anyway, duelling is a true mans use, I am sure many of the Astartes within the ranks of Lord Fabian's Company duel. I shall hopefully one day be amongst them. However I am not a fighting man as you said, I prefer to keep the enemies at a distance if you know what I mean and make sure my hands dont get dirty with the bastard Xeno's blood" he chuckled slightly and asked "Do you think we will all survive this mission?".


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ares fought the darkness, he made a bulwark in his mind against this foe, hoping that it would hold true. However, during this momentous fight within his own mind, he saw something, something he had long since buried. He saw two piercing eyes, red as blood, and as old as the stars. In this brief moment, Ares was taken over by an scene from his past, a scene he had thought he had long erased from his memory...

He was 4, nothing more than a child. He was cowering and shaking, hiding from the evil that stalked him, much like now. He lived in a small no where town in Ancorage, a planet of little significance to the Imperium that it served. These daemons attacked on day, without warning. They burned the town, they killed his parents. They gathered their corpses and built a grotesque altar to some unknown parton, as set it on fire. Then the greatest daemon, who now he he had seen other suits of it, was clad in grotesque and warped power armour as well with his minions, turned to face him. He walked over, and Ares prepared himself for death. Instead of killing him, he simple took his head in his clawed gauntlet an laughed. His voice sounded like the echo of eons of planning and evil, all culminating in a moment. The next day they were gone, but the left his world in ashes and with less than 10% of it's population alive. But Ares never got that far through the story. He was stuck perpetually with his head being grasped by the marauders hand, with the bones and fire in the background. And the laugh, the laugh that echoed across the stars and through his mind for what seemed and eternity. Then, with no warning Ares was thrust back in the hanger of the Thunderhawk gunship, with the images of fire behind his eyes and the laughter still resounding in his mind. He now focused once again on staying conscious, and not slipping into the darkness. Instead he focused on the Emperor, the only possible figure of stability in the swirling chaos of his mind...


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Telion looked up at Grey to answer his question.

"We head back to HQ for de-briefing, re-arming and then onto another mission. Scout Desin will be playing no further part of this campaign, and from the looks of it, Brother Ares here might not walk for awhile"

Telion finished packing the wound best he could, and added a second stabilising shot to the scout. 

"Ares, just try and relax, the stabiliser shot will help lower your heart rate to reduce blood loss!" Said the Sergeant, patting the scout on the shoulder re-assuringly. 

With that Telion allowed himself a moments peace, sitting up against one of the bulkheads next to the wounded scout. He turned to the other three members of his squad who were actively under his command. 

"You all excelled admirably in the field, and you served your Emperor and your Chapter well. But don't get complacent with my kind words, I can imagine the Captain has many more missions from here for us to undertake. We will be joined by a new squad member or two dependant on how Ares recovers. I try not to shuffle my packs too much from early campaigns, so you can all learn to fight cohesively. However injuries, and other unfortunate circumstances do force my hand"

Telion relaxed his muscles and ran his hand through his goatee, allowing his body to sway with the ship as it banked left. They were fast approaching the HQ, where he would de-brief, offer his prayers and prepare his men once more for another mission.

He turned back to his men, he had seen that his two hawk-eyed snipers, Titus and Grey were engaging in conversation.

"Where were you guys all recruited from? Are any of you recruited from outside the Ultramarine system?"


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The stabilizer shot started to steady his heart rate. The darkness resided, and his breath started to slow down. Suddenly his ears popped and he could hear words. However, he still felt unable to bring for audible words, so simple listened to where his new found comrades were from and offered a prayer to the Emperor that he would be able to walk again and still make it to a full Astartes...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alexon looked up sharply at Titus's words. Did his brother doubt their skills?
He decided to put his brothers mind at rest

"Of course brother. If we dont make foolish moves and obey Telion we will be fine. We have both shown we have the skills with the rifle to keep ourselves alive."

He turned to the marine who was lying upon the floor and he saw doubt in his brothers face and his eyes kept flitting to his foot
Alexon knelt down as Telion replied and muttered to the marine with the missile launcher

"I didn't catch your name brother...What was it?"
He studied the wound trying to look expert as he wished to reassure the scout with some positive words

"I think you will be fine the apothecaries can patch you up and you'll be back on the field in no time at all"

He patted the scouts shoulder softly and pulled himself up to talk to Titus and Telion

"As I was telling Titus I'm from Masali."
He paused before adding
"Sir will we have time to get to know the new members of our squad before we hit the field or will we be straight back out there?"


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ares heard what Alexon's words and is mouth labored to bring forth comprehensible words. "I'm...I'm...I"m Ares. I'm from Valia Prime" Just those words were enough to tired Ares out and he simple laid back and focused on breathing steadily. In...Out...In...Out...In...Out...


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

The thunderhawk approached HQ and the thrusters began to slow as it began it's final approach. Telion looked out a observation window and saw hurried activity around the landing zone, serfs and servitors moving about hauling equipment around soldiers doing tactical exercises. They didn't have much room at this base, but like all things Ultramarines, every square inch of ground was used as efficiently as possible.

Telion felt the huge shocks on the ships landing gear take the weight as the ship landed and the ships engines powered down. Telion looked to his men. 

"Move out, report to the barrack operatives to clean up, clean your equipment and rest. 1700hrs Chaplain Ortan will be joining us for evening prayers and declarations of faith after debriefing..."

Telion looked into each of his men's eyes.

"Good work brothers, move out!" 

Apothecary Helixon ran up the ramp with two medic servitors, a stretcher clamped between them. The apothecary took a look at the wound and saw the state that the scout was in. Telion leant down.

"I gave him two stabilising shots and packed the wound.." Telling the Apothecary, they must be told of the scouts medication.

"Very well Sergeant, help me put him on the stretcher"

The sergeant helped Helixon with putting the scout on the stretcher and they began running down the ramp. Helixon and the servitors branched left and entered the medical facility while Telion made for the command centre.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alexon snapped to attention at Telions and moved away casting a flieting glance back at the prostrate scout who was being hefted onto a stretcher. He felt sorrow and fear at the scouts plight.

The depot roared with the slowing whir of dying engines and the deep shouts of astartes as they scrambled from the thunderhawk. Gods amongst men, rushing with long purposeful strides and Alexon lingered amongst the bustle... amazed once more to be a part of it all, to have the chance to become a god. It was a slim chance but a chance all the same. 

He looked out over the ground and saw despite the chaos of their own chaos the camp was perfectly ordered, the space used ruthlessly as servitors laboured with equipment and ammo, weaving down pre ordained and marked routes through astartes, stripped to the waist and working and sparring together in flowing elegant dances.Alexon moved among them as the noise of the roaring engines faded into shouts, spatterings of laughter placed to the beat of gunshots, watching how the sunlight rippled across there blades and he suddenly felt the discomfort of his own armour and he quickened his pace till he reached the cool shade of the makeshift barracks.

He looked up at the giant figure on the door who squinted down at him before returning his gaze to the duels going on infront of him

"Alexon Grey.. Sergeant Telion told me to clean up and get some rest"

The astartes looked down before shifting his bulk aside and nodding his eyes not leaving the fight in front of him. Uncertainly Alexon squeezed past and began to search for an empty room. He found one halfway down the corridor and squeezed inside and stowed his gear allowing the pressing silence to envelop him with its calm. He placed the sniper carefully upon the top of the lockers and slowly removed his armour, plate by plate. 

He cleaned each carapace diligently rubbing the grime from its surfaces till it shone a deep regal blue and he gazed at it with the wonder of a child before slipping onto the bed. He closed his eyes and allowed his emotions to slip away into a void of calm.. as the dark unknown enveloped him in its protective depths.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Titus slipped away after Telion had finished speaking. He held his Sniper over his shoulder by a thick brown leather strap he had attatched to the weapon before they had deployed for easier movement. He slipped behind a half ruined building and went down, back against the wall slowly. He placed his rifle on his lap and unclipped the cape pulled around his neck, lying it out upon the brown coloured ground. His goggles came off next, wiping their protective lenses with a gloved finger. 

Slowly he dismantled his rifle and placed each part upon the ground with a prayer for the Machine Spirit dwelling within. He took a long piece of black wire with a fuzzy white clump upon the end from one of his pouches and slowly began to administer his repairs, awaiting the time for the briefing with a sickly feeling deep within his throat. Finally, after a while of hardship he was done. Now it was time to return to the barracks and prepare himself further.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval wanted off the dropship. He never liked sitting in one spot for to plng. maybe thats why I never made Sniper, he thought to himself. When the ramp got lowered and when telion stopped talking Draval walked towards the bunker. He sat on his bed cleaning his shotgun. And although he would normaly be able to stay awake for many days with out sleep, Draval always was tired after a battle. He was told it was a defect in the gene seed. It didn't settle right so now he couldn't stay completly awake all the time. His docter said he was working on a procedure to fix it but until then...

Draval finished cleaning his weapons and armour and with nothing left to do he fell into a dreamless sleep.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

As Telion and Helixon lifted him onto the streacher he felt something snap in his leg, possibly some muscle, or maybe that was his tendon. The one thing he did know was that in hurt like hell. He griped the sides of the streacher and bit down, but refused to show any more signs of pain. In such an open forum, with so many fellow Ultramarines watching, he didn't want to appear weak. He simply lay there, bore the pain and waited for the Apothecary to analyse his injury...


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Telion was standing in front of the mirror in his personal quarters. He stared straight into his own eyes, but he was merely staring into middle distance; thinking, contemplating, trying to think of a bigger picture. He could not see any; he didn't expect to see a grander scheme of things; all he knew (and wanted to know) was that he was a space marine, bred for the total and complete annihilation of mankinds foes. 

He allowed himself a few more minutes thinking about the beauty of Ultramar, the rolling hills, the beautiful architecture that stood proud on the Eastern Fringe. It was that very pictoresque image that kept Telion fighting, Telion would die defending Ultramar, and would walk through hell to do so. 

A day had passed since they had arrived back at HQ, and Telion had spent much of that time cleaning his armour, weapons, meditating and resting. He had been awaiting the final verdict on Scout Destin before his squad were to be sent back out into the field for another mission.

Telion clamped the last mountings of his carapace armour back onto his chest, and rolled down his sleeves and attaching his combat gauntlets to his hands. He stood at attention in the mirror, checking his form for any inperfection; he couldn't see any. 

Just as he relaxed, a knock was heard at the door, and the door opened; it was Captain Fabian. Telion snapped back to attention, Captain Fabian waved off the move, it wasn't needed in private.

"Captain, what news?" Telion said.

The Captain fixed Telion with a gaze that was filled with disappointment and anger. 

"Sergeant, Scout Destin was found guilty of the infractions against your orders by myself and Chaplain Ortan. He is to be psychologically re-assessed; if he should fail this, then he will be stripped of his implants. Should he still survive that; he will be made into a servitor to serve on our Strike Cruiser.

Sergeant Telion's hairs raised on his arms, and slightly shuddered.

"Such a disappointing turn of events.." Replied Telion.

"It is Sergeant Telion, but a moment of laxity spawns a lifetime of heresy!" Said the Captain simply.

Telion nodded. "Yes, very right Sir"

The Captain then moved closer and gave the Sergeant two data slates. 

"I have news. First, Brother Ares will be fine, Apothecary Helixon has him in a stabilising tank which will accelerate his recovery, and the Techmarines are manufacturing a boot insert that will work in-line with his recovery to help his foot. He will be back in time for your next mission, which will be in the next day" The Captain speaking while activating one of the data slates. 

Telion was glad to hear the young scouts recovery was going well. The captain continued.

"Your next mission is to deploy near the river on these co-ordinates. We tried to attack through the city there but the Tau forces were heavily dug in along the street lines that overlook the area. From here, there is a small clearing; plant teleport beacons there so we can land shock troops precisely on top of their defended position and break the back of their defence. Should we successfully do that, we can make in-roads into the sector and have the forces back over the second parallel river" Fabian said confidently, the Captain activated the other data slate.

".. once you have activated the beacons, you will have thirty seconds to make it to the Beta co-ordinate's; 100 yards south west, where you will join up with Sergeant Tacius' squad who will be awaiting for you with their Rhino transport. From there you will help with the ground assault" The Captain closed his data slates.

"And of Desins replacement?" Telion said simply.

"I have hand picked a like for like replacement to join your squad, he has been moved from the local training facility to the barracks with your squad. Talking of squad members, I require your post-report from the mission, including a sub report to send to Captain Antilochus about the progress of your scouts." The Captain made a point of the reports; the Ultramarines kept meticulous records of all combat actions.

"They will be with you by nightfall Captain" Telion said simply.

The Captain nodded, turned away and slowly left Telions quarters. Telion picked up his weapon and moved out, turning left in the corridor and exiting the facility, making his way to the barracks. 

OOC: Make more prepatory replies please, sorry it's a little open ended, I didn't want to write too much.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Gabriel Adeon sat back in respite, as he travelled from the fortresses training facility to meet his new squad in the barracks. His muscles still heaved with exaustion, from his meticulous close combat training program earlier that day. Little did he know of the honourable Captain Fabian watching him. He swelled with pride as the Captain had told him of his personal selection of him to join his new scout squad. It was at the mention of Telions name that his attention really snapped to. The great Telion, the very man he embodied to be as a scout. He was to serve under him, there could be no greater honour in his world than that. 

His mind briefly wondered to the memory of his previous scout squad. Anger burned in his chest, fury raging in his eyes as he pictured the heretics face. Betrayed by his brother scout, they had been led into a trap by him. Scout Ereba, one he had once called brother, had become one of Chaos' pawns. His whole squad was killed by the foul swarm of cultists, and it was only by his righteous fury he was able to escape and hunt down the heretic. He had cut and weaved through the Cultists, using his large bulk and combat prowess to eventually bring down the bastard. He still bore the wounds on his chest, a criss-crossing scare, that will forever embody the price of mis-placed trust. Never again would he allow it.

He only hoped that he could serve the honourable Telion as best as he could, and hoped for the day to become a full Astartes.

His mind was pulled back to reality as the Rhino transports driver reported. "Disembark, we have reached the barracks."
Gathering his blade and Bolter, he quicjly checked the safety, and walked towards the barracks entrance...

(ooc I will have to make a small change to my bio to fit the above, but I think it is a lot better than the original one, just have to change ork to heretic basically  )


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alexon awoke quickly awakened by the buzz of a vox com and an unknown voice called out
"Your moving out... be ready."

He slithered from the bed and moved quickly under the shower where the water reacted by his movement and gushed down washing the sweat from his chest as it trickled over the contours of his muscles to splatter upon the floor and drain away.

20 minutes he was drying off and placing his armour upon his clean body, re cleaning and buffing every plate to make it sparkle in the dim light. Lastly buckled on his long thin knife as he picked up his sniper rifle and slung it over his shoulder and moved from the room shutting the door behind him.

He walked to the armoury right at the back of the barracks and indicated he needed some more bullets. The servitors passed him a few bullets through the hatch and he turned away. It was time to meet the chaplain or would they move out before they had been cleansed.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ares walked through the golden fields, felt the wind in his black hair, and grasped a few barley leaves. In a past life he was a farmer, simple servant of the Imperium and working with his Dad. In the little town of Eltran, his home town, there was really only farmers and smiths, nothing else really to do. He was sent to run an errand in the town. On his way in he saw Ester. When he reached adulthood, he was going to marry her. But then, his peaceful vision was smashed. Fire rained from above, and Daemons fell from the skies. They had iron skins and hands that spat fire. They burned the town to the floor, razed the fields and stole the iron and steel. They gathered the people and sacrificed them to their "Korn" God. Ares assumed that they were sacrificing they town so their crops would grow. And through the death and the fire and Daemons came the cruel leader of them. And he laugh, he just starred at him and laughed. The fire and the death and the killing, and worst of all the laughter resonated in Ares' mind.

On the outside of the stasis tank, Helixon looked at Ares convulsing with the Techmarines standing by. "Prepare his new armour, and clean his old armour. He will be out within the hour!" Helixon proclaimed, and the Techmarines complied. The Apothecary stared intently at Ares' still writhing body, wondering what was going on in the mind of the scout...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Titus juggled a round in the palm of his right hand, bouncing it up and down in pure boredem. He wrapped his index finger around it and dropped it down into the breach of his rifle, slotting it into place peacefully with a forced smile. He pushed the butt of the rifle into his leg before laying it upon the bed behind him and clenching his eyes shut, he laid down and fell into a short slumber.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Telion waited for a thunderhawk to pass overhead before passing between buildings, not wanting to get shotblast by the backwash of the ships thrusters.

Once the winds died down the Sergeant walked past the armoury; a large door was open through the side and members of the techmarines entourage were carting ammunition crates into the building from a fresh supply drop. He saw huge crates of Boltgun magazines, missile tubes; red and green depicting krak and frag rounds respectively, and large lascannon cells. 

Looking back around he saw a marine squad at ease, talking amongst themselves and checking their equipment. Three marines from the squad looked up and saw the Sergeant walking past them, the three popping a fast salute to the Sergeant. 

Telion looked at them inquisitively and raised a eyebrow, it wasn't until after the three removed their helmets that he realised. Telion let off a rare smile, they were three old apprentices of the venerable Sergeant. Brothers Pulera, Oealeh and Shertes; three young recruits Telion had under his wing during the Battle of Yulas Sedeba, ambushing Feral Orks in the Scarus sector during the 13th Black Crusade. Seeing his old recruits, now serving under Captain Fabian, justified his decision to stay in the 10th Company, training warriors that serve as the backbone of the Ultramarines chapter. 

Telion gave them a acknowledging nod and kept walking towards the barracks. The guards outside the barracks moved aside as Telion walked inside, heading towards the scout barracks. Opening the door he saw two of his scouts nodding off, Grey was nowhere to be seen, neither was the new recruit. 

"Titus, Draval! On your feet brothers, we make for the Reclusiam, Chaplain Ortan is giving a sermon and blessing us for our coming battle!" Called the Sergeant, raising his voice to get their attention.

The Sergeant moved to their bunks and shook them until they stirred. 

"Five minutes I want you there and alert!" Said the Sergeant simply, turning his back to the two. Telion opened his comms, he rarely needed to use it, but thought he'd get Greys attention using it.

"Scout Grey, Reclusiam in five minutes! Telion out!" Telion walked back out of the barracks and saw a scout with his all his gear lugging it towards the barracks. Scout Desins kit had been removed earlier and bunk cleared ready for the new recruit. 

Telion caught the gaze of the young recruit and studied him quickly. A tall scout, shaven hair, with quite stark grey eyes. The Sergeant was keen to see how he performs in the field of battle. As the recruit came closer, Telion took a step forward and raised his head to speak.

"Brother Adeon I assume? Captain Fabian has spoken highly of you.." Said the Sergeant simply.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

He was walking aimlessly flipping a bullet between his fingers when there was a crackle and his earpiece began to emit the clipped tones of sergeant Telion

"Scout Grey, Reclusiam in five minutes! Telion out!"

He prepared to snap a reply yet he heard a tell tale buzzing in his ear that indicated Telion had severed the line and he quickened his step heading out of the barracks to find Telion standing in front of him in conversation with a scout Alexon didn't know. He stood a little way behind sliding the bullets into his pocket waiting for Telion to notice him or waiting to follow him to meet the chaplain.

He gave a little shiver, the chaplain always managed to make him feel like he had done something wrong.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

As Adeon approached the barracks, he felt a sudden burst of pride and excitement to his new posting. He looked forward to meeting his new squad mates, although he knew he would find it hard to ever trust any of them.

Standing in the Barracks doorway, he saw a figure turn towards him. His enhanced vision immediately deciphered who the man was, and against his will, he smiled. He quickened his pace, lest to leave the warrior waiting.
_
"Brother Adeon I assume? Captain Fabian has spoken highly of you.."_

With Telion addressing him, Adeon quickly dropped to his knee and lowered his head, forming the sign of the aquila across his chest.

"Scout Gabriel Adeon, reporting for duty, Sir! I thank you for accepting me into your own squad, it is a great honour to serve under a warrior such as yourself." The pride in his voice was noticeable, but you could also hear a hint of sorrow in his tone. "I have served with Captain Fabian with my previous squad. Unless you already know what happened to my brothers, I do not wish to divulge into it. Suffice to say, I served Fabian to the best of my ablities, and I guess I was just lucky to have been noticed by his eye..."


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ares still felt wet from the stasis chamber, even though he was dry, but such were the effects of his weeks of stasis. Brother Helixon was explaining to him how his new boot would help his leg and ankle to heal up quicker, whilst giving him all the prowess he had before. As Ares slid it on, he could feel the little servo's penetrate his skin and attach to his weak tendon and broken ankle, the only proof he had of his injury ever happened, beside to scar that was there. "Now go, Sergeant Telion wants his scouts in the Reclusiam when the service starts" And with that Ares left the Apothecaries chamber and headed for the Reclusiam, eager to show his worth to Telion after his tremendous failure last time...


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval was out of his bed and dressed with in 2 minutes. As soon as he was ready he walked towards the Chapel. He had passed by the armoury. On the way back he would get some extra supplies. He got to the chapel and saw afew other scouts already there. He joined the gruop in a silent prayer.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Titus got up slowly and began to head off towards the Chapel lazily, his left eye bloodshot and itching. He only wanted to get on with the mission, and could not say he was a preacher who cared to listen to prayers but rather preferd to recite them in his own way and place. However Telion had requested it and thus he would have to attend, however if he had not he would had took it elsewhere.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Telion made the sign of the Aquila after the new recruit did so..

_"Scout Gabriel Adeon, reporting for duty, Sir! I thank you for accepting me into your own squad, it is a great honour to serve under a warrior such as yourself."_ 

Telion looked down at the young recruit while he continued..

_"I have served with Captain Fabian with my previous squad. Unless you already know what happened to my brothers, I do not wish to divulge into it. Suffice to say, I served Fabian to the best of my ablities, and I guess I was just lucky to have been noticed by his eye..."_

Telion put his hand on the shoulder of the scout, still kneeling in front of him.

"You served your squad and your Captain admirably Adeon, the dark gods saw to destroy you that day and failed. Do not trouble yourself with those weak hearted fools, they got what they deserved. Now go and settle your belongings to your bunk and report to the Reclusiam in double time, Chaplain Ortan is joining us in prayers. Now go!" 

Telion looked up and saw Grey standing a little further back, met eye contact and gave the young scout a courteous nod. Telion patted Adeon on the shoulder and moved away from the recruit, allowing him to get his kit to the bunker. Looking back up, he walked towards Grey.

"Scout Grey, you ready to feel guilty?" Said the sergeant light heartedly.

"... doesn't matter how pious a servant you are, our good Chaplain would even make our great Chapter Master feel uncomfortable" Telion shook his head lightly side to side while chatting to the young scout, the two walked slowly to the Reclusiam.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The sergeant turned and Alexon moved forwards as there eyes met and the young scout felt a tingle of electricity shoot up his spine as Telion moved to join him and they cut a winding path through the drills and the various flurries of activity that coursed all over the camp. Grey watched Adeon slipping into the bunker and he studied the young scout and turned back to Telion opening his mouth to ask about the new recruit yet the older marine overrode him

"Scout Grey, you ready to feel guilty?"

Alexon almost did a double take at Telion's words and he fell into step beside his sergeant half laughing half spluttering at his description. The veteran smiled shaking his head though his eyes twinkled with merth as he added

"... doesn't matter how pious a servant you are, our good Chaplain would even make our great Chapter Master feel uncomfortable"

Alexon did not laugh this time and he looked down at the floor as Telion looked at him, suddenly shy in this great warriors company yet he forced his mouth into words, scratching the haft of his sniper rifle with his forefinger.

"I dont see how we could have done anymore, we purged the xeno without mercy yet every time I see a chaplain I manage to feel I have done something wrong. I guess he is the force that makes us strive for perfection in every mission, the force that keeps us on the emperors path"

The chatter began to die away as the wall of the reclusiam loomed large upon his vision and he swallowed and fell silent as his stomach lurched with new nervous sensations.... should he feel guilty?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Telion saw how concerned Grey was over seeing the Chaplain, and rested his hand on the shoulder of the young scout, patting it re-assuringly. 

"Chaplain Ortan is the Imperial Creed in physical form, he has exceptionally high standards, even for a Chaplain. He expects that in all his charges"

His words weren't really comforting the scout, and Telion smiled. It kept the scout on edge, no chance of laxity, truly what the Chaplain liked.

"Just keep doing what your doing, son. Thats all he can ask of you"

Telion stopped talking as he met the aides that flanked the entrance to the Reclusiam, each one holding and wafting incense burners and icons of faith, filling the building with a pure smell, Telion remembered the smell, it smelt like home; Ultramar. 

Telion took a pew as the Chaplain strode down the secondary aisle to a pulpit, shadowed by a statue of the Emperor. Telion bowed his head, and shut his eyes...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alexon was comforted by Telion's words and a little overawed by the interest the legend was taking in him. He followed Telion into the chapel and allowed Telion to take a pew. 

He considered following him yet decided against it and slid into a pew in the middle of the chapel. It was dark, almost fearfully grim, the darkness broken by the glorious idol of the emperor that loomed from the darkness. A beacon of golden hope and he felt his breath catch as he stared at the golden figure. 

The chaplain was a grim beacon, a glorious figure in shining armour of brightest blue, is face grim and focused and Alexon felt himself shrink back into the pew... was telion right.

He followed his sergeants lead bowing his head and closing his eyes


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Adeon finished his bunk in the barracks, and layed there for a few minutes in wonder at his new posting. He was happy to be serving the Emperor again, and to do it under the watchful eye of Telion. His mind began to wonder back to his last mission, but he quickly blocked it out.

He withdrew one bullet from his pocket. He fiddled it in between his fingers, pondering is future, before placing it over his head, close to his heart. He had made it into a necklace since that day. It was the bullet he had put through that heretics heart. After many hours of cleansing, he now wore it as a reminder to his past, and the lessons he had learnt. He ascended from his bunk, and made his way to the chapel.

Adeon followed a respectable distance behind Telion and Scout Grey, as he did not yet know his way to this chapel. He took in his surroundings, making mental notes of locations he would need to know later. He entered the chapel, and took a place at the front of the chapel. He bent down to his knees, and began his own prayers before the serman started.


----------

